# What's for dinner?



## Julie (Nov 23, 2011)

Ok, what is everyone serving tomorrow for Thanksgiving Dinner?

I will be doing a traditional turkey but I do have it in a brine made of water, salt, worchestershire sauce, and pepper. Also, there will be mashed potatoes, stuffing, buttered corn, cole slaw, and candied sweet potatoes. I will serve a Reisling to go along with dinner, for dessert I have pumpkin pie and caramel pecan pie that I will serve a chocolate infused ice wine.

It will only be myself, Mike and my son Steve and his wife, Julie. My stepson can not come home because he is working, my daughter's fiance can not get off from work, he works for the Air Force and my other son teachers in China. While the two boys haven't been home for Thanksgiving for a few years, this is my first year without my daughter being home and this is tough.

If you have all your family home, be thankful, that is truly a gift from God.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 23, 2011)

We will be having 2 Turkey Breasts, mashed taters, buttered corn, my moms candied sweet potatoes even though she isnt coming, rolls, cranberry compote, and green bean casserole. For dessert my aunt is cooking both a Bourbon Pecan pie and Dutch Apple pie, plus we have Tiramisu and Cannoli. Serving a Piesporter with dinner and Choc. Rasp. port with dessert. Jules, looks like many of out coarses are the same. Is that Dan's Ice wine or did you make also?


----------



## Julie (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes it does, and it is really makes me feel good to know that while we live in different states we are having close to the same meal, I will be thinking of you Wade. The ice wine is mine, it is a year old and very good. And what is Tiramisu? 

lol, I suck Dan's down as soon as I get a bottle of it.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 23, 2011)

It will be a small one here as well. A few friends and our youngest daughter who lives and works for the LAPD here. We are going with a bone in Prime Rib (Rib-Eye) that will be cooked over pecan wood on the smoker pit, fingerling potatoes (tri-colored) green bean casserole, whole cranberries in sauce, fresh rolls and of course pumpkin pie.

Will pull a couple of killer wines from the cellar and a few of my own for "warm up" wines.

Have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 23, 2011)

Jules. if youve never had Tiramisu you need to do so ASAP! This below copied from Wiki

Tiramisu, [tiɾamiˈsu], (Italian spelling: Tiramisù), literally "pick me up", is an Italian cake and dessert.

It is made of ladyfingers (Italian: Savoiardi) dipped in coffee, layered with a whipped mixture of egg yolks and mascarpone, and flavored with liquor and cocoa.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 23, 2011)

Just had a (bone in) prime rib dinner at some friends house who's granddaughter also brought a few friends from China she goes to school with. Tomorrow we'll have about 13 friends and family for a big traditional Thanksgiving dinner. I'll be doing a 22 and a 12 pound turkey in roasters and other people will be bringing pies and stuff.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Traditional Thanksgiving dinner is Pepperoni Pizza. I am alway thankful when I get to eat it all and not share


----------



## Duster (Nov 24, 2011)

*Happy Thanksgiving to All*


----------



## Arne (Nov 24, 2011)

Bacon wrapped sirloin today. Kids are going to their inlaws. We get to have the big feast Saturday. Will be turkey with all the trimmings and all the other Thanksgiving goodies. Will be topped off with the 2 year old twins putting on their usual show. Arne.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 24, 2011)

apple,blueberry and pumpkin pies, salad and some other or'duerves, cheeses and deli meats...later our first home grown turkey and maybe some home grown pheasant if we have time and the usual sides of stuffing, taters, corn, cranberry etc and five fulchino wines, one white and four reds and for dessert two of our dessert wines.....to me the simplest and thus the best holiday of the season


----------

